
Being diagnosed with autism aged 27 changed my life - elsewhen
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/style/naoise-dolan-how-being-diagnosed-with-autism-aged-27-changed-my-life-lc9f7bzp0
======
sosilkj
Article is blocked behind a paywall. :(

Can someone provide an alternative link?

~~~
seven4
paywalls are getting more and more effective. I remember when it used to lag
and you could stop the page before the paywall kicked in!

